# Topics > Medical robotics and AI > Robotic surgery, computer-assisted surgery >  ROSA (Robotized Surgical Assistant), robotic surgical device, Medtech S.A., Montpellier, France

## Airicist

Manufacturer - Medtech S.A.

medtech.fr/en/rosa-brain

ROSA on Wikipedia

----------


## Airicist

An introduction to ROSA

Published on Apr 13, 2012




> ROSA is an innovative robotic assistant for neurosurgery designed by Medtech.

----------


## Airicist

ROSA robot guides new epilepsy procedure

Published on Jul 29, 2015




> The ROSA robot is helping physicians at the University of Alabama at Birmingham detect the source of seizures in patients with epilepsy. ROSA offers patients, and their physicians, a unique advantage over traditional surgical approaches: it can do the job with a lot of little holes as opposed to the one very large opening that has been used up to this point.


Article "UAB’s ROSA robot guides new epilepsy procedure"

by Bob Shepard
July 29, 2015

----------

